

Jobs the Jerk - dean
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/10/steve_jobs_biography_the_new_book_doesn_t_explain_what_made_the_.single.html

======
Shengster
I believe the author would have a different opinion if he watched Steve's 2005
commencement speech. <http://goo.gl/l7scw>

Steve said the reason he was successful later in life was from learning from
his previous failures. This doesn't seem characteristic of a man who is unable
to reflect on his past.

Perhaps the reason he chose not to do so later in life was because he knew of
his impending death. The man who lives every day like his last doesn't spend
time reminiscing about the past—he lives in the present and enjoys every
waking moment.

I'd like to think that in the last months of his life Steve tried to do just
that.

~~~
mdonahoe
I'm guessing he has seen it already. Have you read the book? (I haven't)

~~~
Shengster
I pre-ordered the book so it hasn't arrived yet. I'm definitely looking
forward to reading it. :-)

I did, however, read The Second Coming of Steve Jobs, which was an excellent
unauthorized biography I read a few years ago. <http://goo.gl/NxK3D>

------
Mordor
Perhaps he learned nothing and was just lucky enough to be surrounded by
people who made him look good.

------
adrianwaj
"Even when he was dying, Jobs wasn’t in the mood to analyze his strengths, his
weaknesses, his victories, or his mistakes."

To me, that represents profound mental blockages and I wouldn't be surprised
if they contributed to his cancer.

~~~
dubya
Or maybe he just wasn't comfortable talking about these things with his
biographer. Reflection on one's life can be an internal process; it doesn't
have to look like an episode of Oprah.

